# Said good bye to my nephew last night..



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Chaos is 9, and has been working the Police department for 7 years. He was retired on Dec 31st this year, not for any physical reason, but because my brother made rank, he wasnt supposed to work the road anymore.

Chaos recently started to limp, so my brother took him in. The first thought was a soft tissue injury. A week or two later, Chaos was taken back in, he was limping on the other side. It was then they took pictures and found a massive growth in his lungs.

Chaos followed my brother everywhere, and has taken care of my brother on the job, to be there yesterday, to watch Chaos just follow him with his eyes, and not to get up killed me. 

I sat with Chaos for about an hour and half laying on the floor with him, just petting him, he never just sat, unless you gave him the command. 

My poor brother, he has another Shepherd, she is 13, we knew her time was coming, but never expected Chaos to be first. 

I was Chaos's first bite.. when he was brought home, I went to meet him, the trainner guarenteed this dog was going to bite someone with in the first couple days.. lucky me.

From there I went to training to take a bite from him, I believe to this day, I am still the only "bad guy" that got kisses after a bite. The first time he did it, he scared the **** out of me, he was told to release me, which he did, I let my guard down, he lunged at my face, that big ol tongue of his cleaned me right up..

When my son was born, I brought him up to see my brother at work, my wife at the time was afraid of Chaos, she had seen him latch on to me. I brought Christian out in his car seat, Ken downd Chaos, Chaos was sitting there, so interested in what is the car seat. Finally, he couldnt stand it, he took that big ol paw and reached out to the car seat and dragged it back to him, My wife jumped out of the car in enough time to see Chaos put that tongue accross the babys face.. they were tight from that time on..

I could go on, and I want to.. but anyhow.. Hunter got extra loving yesterday, and this morning, and probably for a while..

Chaos will be let go tomorrow at his home..**** that just sucks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What a nice tribute.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry that he has to go so soon. 

I bet he had a wonderful life and was very loved. RIP Chaos.

I too have a Chaos, although she is a cat, she will get extra hugs tonight.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes it does suck- poor guy. My sympathies to all of you who love Chaos and called him family.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome story. awesome dog.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Chaos sounds like a wonderful boy and he had a wonderful life.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Chaos.  My heart goes out to his family. 

BTW...beautiful tribute.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So very sorry to hear this! Chaos was a well loved officer.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

In a 25 year career in law enforcement, I've never heard a better tribute for an officer. 
God speed Chaos and thanks for your service.

Chaos
End of Watch
1/8/2011


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Very sorry. What a wonderful dog and a beautiful story,


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Please pass our sympathies to your brother and his family.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart chaos, good job.

for all chaos' guardians and friends...i am so sorry for your loss. take care.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Your tribute to Chaos brought tears to my eyes.....

I am so sorry 

Good Job Chaos - I am sure he will be waiting for you all at the Bridge....


Lee


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Chaos was put down Yesterday, it was at his home, he was chewing his toy as it happened, very peacefull for him..

My wife and I were talking, and she shared three of her favorite stories,
Chaos was sent on a track, when he came to a large pinetree he went in it, Next thing you know, CHaos is pulling something out, it was the suspect by his head, the guy never said a word..

The next was a time I went to training with him, another officer had sent his dog out on me, the next thing we heard was "DOG", I though, yeah, I know, I have my arm up, but what it was, Chaos had jumped through the open window of his truck and was coming at my backside..that was close.

The last, Chaos was staying with us for a week, and we didnt follow all of the rules, so when he climbed into bed with us, we didnt kick him out. Well he crawled up in between Sheryl and I, Sheryl laid there for a minute or two and finally said " He isnt going to have any nightmares is he"..

Thank you all for the support. My Brother is tore up right now,we all are, but still knows it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great stories- I'm sure you have many more. It's amazing how far they get into our hearts and lives and what a hole they leave when they're gone. I so hope your brother gets another dog, it sounds like he has such a gift with a K-9 partner.


----------



## sgsidekick (Sep 10, 2010)

I can feel the pain and love in your post. I, too, lost a beloved pet/family member. But my guy, while given 2-3 weeks to live, lived for FOUR MONTHS. Dogs have their OWN time frame and agenda. When they don't have the choice, when health dictates immediate action, it is hard and heartbreaking. My condolences to you and your brother.

sgsidekick.blogspot.com


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

So sorry! All our thoughts are with your family and all those who knew Chaos!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I realy cant think of any thing to say that could even begin to describe how i feel reading this post so GOD SPEED and RUN LIKE THE WIND CHAOS


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

A local news paper did this artical, thought I would share it, it has a Great Picture of him on it.

Well-known Chesterfield K-9 dog Chaos dies - News - Voice News


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

:halogsd: R.I.P. Chaos.:halogsd: He was a good dog who had a good life.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Your story was so touching. I'm sitting her in tears. I don't know why I do this to myself so early in the morning. Hugs to you and your family. RIP Chaos and enjoy running in the rainbows.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

good boy, Chaos, good boy. :halogsd:

:hug::hug::hug: to the family


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss... Chaos sounds like an amazing officer. A beautiful tribute, too.


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

What a truly loverly Dog, he is so connected isnt he, look at that totally thinking, feeling, beautiful face.
R.I.P


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry. I am glad he was able to be at home for the end.


----------

